# 1939 Shelby Traveler



## Scribble (Oct 11, 2017)

Got this bike off Craigslist for a steal of a deal.


 


 


 


 
OG seat is in fantastic condition, and one of the cooler head badges.


 


 
Found this cool light, it's a little darker the the paint but still pretty darn close. I know not original but a good place holder. 


 
Sadly it's a repaint but on the bright side it's a really nice old repaint with some of the coolest patina ever.


 


 


 
Lightning Chief tires are in good condition.


 


 
I got these truss rods off feeBay, and they ended up being off a girls model. Like most Ebay sellers they have no idea what there selling, so I'm bending them by hand to fit the shorter steer tube on the boys model.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 11, 2017)

Love those bikes, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## izee2 (Oct 16, 2017)

Don't bend the truss rods!! I'll buy them from ya!! I need a set for a girls Shelby. Please measure them. If they are 23.5" to 24" long they will fit the girls bike I have. Shorter ones are from a different model boys bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Oct 16, 2017)

Rebuilt the front wheel, and buffed the frame fork, and fenders with boiled linseed oil. Repacked the head set and bottom bracket with fresh grease, and I always love finding the vintage USA made tubes.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 18, 2017)

Rebuilt the rear wheel, and added a set of Repop Persons tear drop pedals.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm calling this one done for now, there's still some things I need to replace one thing in particular is the bent fork my OCD will make me replace it eventually. 
But for now I'm just gonna ride it around before it gets to cold.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 24, 2017)

Came out nice buddy! Fork doesn’t look bent to me.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 25, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Came out nice buddy! Fork doesn’t look bent to me.




Ya I bent and hammered on it until it was straight on the side view. But as you ride it looking down its super bent to the left, it likes to pull to left as you ride .


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 25, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Ya I bent and hammered on it until it was straight on the side view. But as you ride it looking down its super bent to the left, it likes to pull to left as you ride .



Just don’t take both hands off, lol.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Scribble (Nov 19, 2017)

Glad you guys like it !


----------

